# Old fashioned Irises



## Camper6 (Jan 7, 2019)

I saved the roots from my wifes former home and transplanted them.  They come up every year. 

But I moved to an apartment.  But transplanted them to a friends home.  They are very hardy. 

But they should be divided when they get crowded.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2019)

They are beautiful,,, always remind me of ballerinas.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2019)

I love Wildflowers, and Irises grow here along riverbanks, and meadows....


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I love Wildflowers, and Irises grow here along riverbanks, and meadows....



There was a place. A new home on the way to the golf course.  They did not have a lawn.  The yard was planted with flowers and all kinds of varieties of iris.  But they had trees and the plants didn't thrive because they were not getting enough sun.  But inititially I thought it was a great idea.  No lawn to cut.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I love Wildflowers, and Irises grow here along riverbanks, and meadows....



Well my in laws came from England and that's were I got the iris from .

England is famous for gardens.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2019)

Some Japanese iris grow best along riverbanks and near water-







I just love them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Well my in laws came from England and that's were I got the iris from .
> 
> England is famous for gardens.



*yes we are.... 

This is a picture of a house and wild flower garden which backs onto the riverside where we have our boat moored 
*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 7, 2019)

I love Irises. Beautiful photos. This is part of an article I pasted from the newspaper. I think it was from 2005. This town isn't to far from where I live. When I first read it I felt sick. I'm not sure if they caught the vandals. I did read that they salvaged some of them but had a hard time figuring out the varieties. If caught I think they should be sentenced to hard labor for many years on our farms. Maybe then they will learn to appreciate growing things.     [FONT=&quot]MONTCLAIR, N.J., Aug. 6 (UPI) -- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]New Jersey police are looking for vandals who destroyed a flower bed of more than 150 bearded irises -- some with lineage dating back to the 1500s.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Many of the irises at Presby Memorial Iris Gardens in Montclair, N.J. -- listed on national and state historic registers -- were stomped on, pulled by the roots and cut, the New York Times reported Saturday.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

Read more: https://www.upi.com/Vintage-irises-destroyed-vandalized/87011123359795/#ixzz5bxT21a2D[/FONT]


----------



## Keesha (Jan 7, 2019)

Those are like old fashion irises. They are one of the older types. 
Irises are beautiful


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love Irises. Beautiful photos. This is part of an article I pasted from the newspaper. I think it was from 2005. This town isn't to far from where I live. When I first read it I felt sick. I'm not sure if they caught the vandals. I did read that they salvaged some of them but had a hard time figuring out the varieties. If caught I think they should be sentenced to hard labor for many years on our farms. Maybe then they will learn to appreciate growing things.     MONTCLAIR, N.J., Aug. 6 (UPI) -- New Jersey police are looking for vandals who destroyed a flower bed of more than 150 bearded irises -- some with lineage dating back to the 1500s.Many of the irises at Presby Memorial Iris Gardens in Montclair, N.J. -- listed on national and state historic registers -- were stomped on, pulled by the roots and cut, the New York Times reported Saturday.
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.upi.com/Vintage-irises-destroyed-vandalized/87011123359795/#ixzz5bxT21a2D



This is outrageous!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 7, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love Irises. Beautiful photos. This is part of an article I pasted from the newspaper. I think it was from 2005. This town isn't to far from where I live. When I first read it I felt sick. I'm not sure if they caught the vandals. I did read that they salvaged some of them but had a hard time figuring out the varieties. If caught I think they should be sentenced to hard labor for many years on our farms. Maybe then they will learn to appreciate growing things.     MONTCLAIR, N.J., Aug. 6 (UPI) -- New Jersey police are looking for vandals who destroyed a flower bed of more than 150 bearded irises -- some with lineage dating back to the 1500s.Many of the irises at Presby Memorial Iris Gardens in Montclair, N.J. -- listed on national and state historic registers -- were stomped on, pulled by the roots and cut, the New York Times reported Saturday.
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.upi.com/Vintage-irises-destroyed-vandalized/87011123359795/#ixzz5bxT21a2D


 Some people don’t deserve the air they breath.
What a Shame. A lineage dating back to the 1500’s. 
Bearded rises are by far my favourite. There are some true beauties and they aren’t cheap.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 7, 2019)

We had irises for years, we would divide them and give some to neighbours, what was leftover
we would put by the roadside with a sign to take what you want; in a couple of hours they would
all be gone.
Memories are so precious!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2019)

This is the end of one side of my garden fence at the back  with Climbing clematis growing over my fence...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2019)

That's a lovely cascade of pink!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2019)

yes ..I have some pink geraniums on the other side too.... I like PinK


----------



## Keesha (Jan 7, 2019)

Clematis is my favourite climbing vine and that’s a beautiful one hollydolly. It sure loves its spot. 
I have a favourite spring one next to my garage that climbs up the downspout . It’s roots grow under the garage so are shaded. 



Here’s my friends down the road 



And I wish I could say that these hollyhocks were ours but they’re  not. These are in the way to my parents house.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 7, 2019)

The person that destroyed those plants knew what he was doing.  It's obvious because he pulled out the identifying stakes. An ordinary vandal wouldn't bother.  

I'm guessing a former employee who was dismissed or disgruntled or both.

I'm sure the plants made a comeback.  They are very hardy plants.  One of the few perennials that survive our winters.

I love clematis and they will grow but will not survive a cold winter here unless you pull down the vine and bury it.  

Roses here are treated as annuals.  Plant them every year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 7, 2019)

Our Arises
.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2019)

Super display, there, Ken. Down on the Ponderosa. layful:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 23, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our Arises
> .



Post it again.  When I try to access it is says the URL is expired.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Post it again.  When I try to access it is says the URL is expired.



.

.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 23, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> .
> View attachment 66804
> .
> View attachment 66805



Those are great pictures.  Thanks.


----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm loving all of these glorious photos of everyone's flowers. 

I have some Japanese Iris that planted themselves years ago and continue to spread but they aren't blooming right now.

Here's* My Pink Camelia *bush that my late mother's friends sent me in her memory. It's on the face of my iPhone right now.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 1, 2019)

Can someone identify this bush?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 1, 2019)

Here's another picture of a volunteer set of irises.  Purple.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks. There are so many varieties it's hard to tell.


----------

